
Administrative Bloat in Higher Education - ChuckMcM
https://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=2939915
======
ChuckMcM
This is a very discouraging paper, it discusses how administrative costs are
sucking up all the money in higher education at the expense of professors and
students.

That said, I expect it also means that by exposing the 'efficiency' of an
educational institution (much like we rank charities) and give a figure of
merit of how much of your tuition dollar goes to your education.

